# Stack-On IWC-55 In-Wall Cabinet (Great for Hidden Preps also) Concealed wall Safe



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Not bad for the money. Around 70 bucks. Designed to be placed inside your sheetrock and the "dead space" of your outside wall. Not rated for fireproof though, and someone can tear it open if they tried long enough, but good to keep kids out, keeping things concealed (place inside your closet as shown in the photos). Could put other preps in there as well and not just guns.















Here's a link to it on Amazon: Amazon.com: Stack-On IWC-55 Full-Length In-Wall Cabinet: Home Improvement


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Man that is a pretty good deal. I have also been considering a safe in the concrete floor of my basement. Thanks for the link.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice and added to my wishlist. It would be a good place to store electronics too, like a faraday cage.


----------

